# Now I've seen it all! I WANT ONE!



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Since Olley mentioned this in another thread, curiousity got the better of me and I had to take a look.....

http://www.terrawind.com/terrawind.htm

Now where's that lottery ticket??


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Think of what you will save on shipping costs Linda, just drive it home :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I remember this when it first was pointed out on a forum a couple of years or so ago. I was convinced it was a spoof. I am now convinced it is not a spoof.

But I remain convinced there are people out there with more money than sense.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I think its a moot point whether anybody who buys a motorhome has any sense, they are many things to many people, but a cheap way of having a holiday there not: :lol: 

And as for linda not being able to afford the terra wind, isn't that her driving it?

Olley


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

olley said:


> And as for linda not being able to afford the terra wind, isn't that her driving it?
> 
> Olley


I WISH 

I'd love to still have nice manicured nails like hers...I've just snapped all mine off packing bloomin' boxes


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'd love to cross the channel in this and see the faces of passengers on the P and O's. French custom faces should be worth seeing too. DO you need water tax.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

It looks good in a flat calm, but what about an average day in the channel? rather you than me pusser.

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> It looks good in a flat calm, but what about an average day in the channel? rather you than me pusser.
> 
> Olley


Kands would be OK. He's used to sink deliberately for a living.


----------

